# Fehler nach Installation



## Falloutboy6 (10. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

wer kann mir helfen?! Bekomme nach der Installation folgenden Fehler.



> Bitte wählen Sie aus, über welches Protokoll (http oder https (SSL-Verschlüsselu                                                                                                 ng)) Ihr ISPConfig-System erreichbar sein soll:
> 1) HTTPS
> 2) HTTP
> Ihre Wahl: 2
> ...


Wer kann mir da helfen?! 

Danke


----------



## Till (10. Okt. 2008)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

df -h


----------



## Falloutboy6 (10. Okt. 2008)

df -h gibt folgendes aus:



> loft1096:~# df -h
> Dateisystem          GrÃ¶Ãe Benut  Verf Ben% EingehÃ¤ngt auf
> /dev/sda3             219G  1,1G  207G   1% /
> tmpfs                 2,0G     0  2,0G   0% /lib/init/rw
> ...


----------



## Falloutboy6 (10. Okt. 2008)

weiss den keiner eine Lösung. Ich komm hier nicht voran. Muss das ganz dringend hinbekommen.

Danke


----------



## Falloutboy6 (10. Okt. 2008)

Die IP die bei der Installation abgefragt wird, ist das die Server-IP oder irgendeine Interne vom Netzwerk?

Danke


----------



## Falloutboy6 (10. Okt. 2008)

so habe es nun endlich geschafft. Habe nochmal alles neu installiert. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem.

Meine Domains liegen bei Schlundtech
Nun habe ich bei allen Domains die neue IP Adresse eingetragen. Wenn ich die Domain nun aufrufe wird die Domain nicht in den richtigen Ordner weitergeleitet.

Ich habe unter



> /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf


nachgeschaut da stimmt alles. Wo könnte noch was falsch sein?! Dankeschön


----------



## Falloutboy6 (11. Okt. 2008)

Hab jetzt nochmal alles neu installiert.
Alles soweit so schön so gut. Nur habe ich jetzt ein Problem mit der Datenbank. 
Wenn ich eine Seite aufruf, die eine Datenbank drin hat kommt folgendes



> *Warning*:  mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'web47u1'@'xxxxx' (using password: YES) in */var/www/web47/web/admin/inc/config.inc.php* on line *4*
> 
> *Warning*:  mysql_select_db(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in */var/www/web47/web/admin/inc/config.inc.php* on line *5*
> Keine Verbindung zur Datenbank


Ich habe natürlich schon passwort usw mal neu gesetzt über ispconfig. habe auch die Rechte der Dateien geprüft. Da ist alles richtig. Wüsste noch jemand was?!

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass nur der "root" es ausführen darf. Wo muss ich was ändern, dass auch die ispconfig user die Datenbank ausführen dürfen?!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Falloutboy6 (12. Okt. 2008)

So Problem gelöst. Es lag daran, dass ich den Ordner "mysql" von /var/lib/mysql nicht mitkopiert habe.

Nun ein neues Problem. Der FTP-Server geht bei mir nicht. Wenn ich Proftpd neu starten will kommt



> /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
> Stopping ftp server: proftpd.
> Starting ftp server: proftpd - no such group 'nogroup'
> - Fatal: Group: Unknown group 'nogroup' on line 10 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
> failed!


Wer hat das schonmal gehabt? Wer kann mir da helfen?! Danke


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2008)

Wie es aussieht hast Du eine proftpd.conf datei von einem anderen Server rüberkopiert oder so, die nicht zu Deiner Linuxdistribution passt. Nimm bitte einfach die proftpd.conf datei der Linuxdistribution.


----------



## JeGr (13. Okt. 2008)

Zusätzlich wäre es in Zukunft ganz erfreulich wenn man zum Einen nicht nach 5min schon eine Antwort erwarten würde und zum Anderen dann auch etwas mehr Informationen mitliefert, was es für ein System ist und was man eigentlich vorhat. Bisher weiß man außer den dutzend Postings immer noch nicht, ob das - wie Till und auch ich vermuten - eine halbe Kopie von einem alten Server ist, der auf einem neuen aufgesetzt wird, noch was das eigentlich für eine Distribution oder ein System ist. Wie soll man da eine Aussage treffen, was in dem Fall der Fehler sein könnte?

Beste Grüße
Grey


----------

